# New to IML...not to the lifestyle



## HeloMech (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a quick introduction....34 y/o 6" 220lbs and 12% ish BF. Been lifting since I was 15.....its my life.....non competitive but workout 5 days a week....hoping to compete at least once in my life. Browsed this forum for quite sometime and finally joined. Glad to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2013)

HeloMech, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## BigKevKris (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 22, 2013)

welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice to have u


----------



## sneedham (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome bro......

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 22, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome man!
Glad to have ya here!


----------



## charley (Dec 22, 2013)

*Welcome Bro .....*


----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome, HeloMech!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 23, 2013)

welcome


----------

